# Do You Lubricate Eheim O-Rings?



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

According to my Eheim manuals, the user is supposed to lubricate the O-ring (with the Eheim maintenance spray). 

Granted, since I got into this hobby only recently, I have never lubricated the O-rings of my 3 Eheim Filters.

Bigals sells the Eheim spray for $22. Is it worth the money? Should I lubricate the impeller, too? 

Besides the Eheim spray, what can be used?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I bought the spray Eheim lubricant to access the 2028 priming button o-ring and yes, I find it ridiculously expensive but it simplifies this task only. I use Eheim lube or plumbing silicone lubricant on all other o-rings that are easily accessible. I clean the o-rings during filter maintenance & lube them before reassembly.
There is no benefit to lubricating the impeller.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm...Home Depot sells plumbing silicone lubricant for less than $3. I'll go with the cheaper alternative.


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chrisk - is it pure silicone lubricant spray or does it contain "petroleum distillates"? If it does, don't use it. It's likely to ruin your o-rings.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

It's 90% pure. I guess I cannot use it.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

The Eheim Water Neutral Maintenance spray (150ml or 5.2 fl.oz.), part # 7200060, is CFC-free, without solvents & oils or environmentally toxic substances. It is specifically made for lubricating o-rings and other parts in aquarium products.

This was the product that I purchased from bigals for $23. I've been using it since August of 2009 with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't have an Eheim but, I have a Rena that I have lubricated the o rings with Petroleum jelly. Just in case, I have spares on hand. So far, no degradation, swelling or stretching of the o rings. The filter was purchased in 2004. I wonder if not, using petroleum products is another one of the those "Old Wives Tales" still circulating in the hobby.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

hbosman said:


> ...I wonder if not, using petroleum products is another one of the those "Old Wives Tales" still circulating in the hobby.


I wonder about that also. I recently replaced the seal rings on my fluvals and the insert said to lubricate them with petroleum jelly when needed. I was a bit surprised after reading several times on TPT not to lube filter o-rings with petroleum jelly.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the petroleum jellies can degrade certain types of rubber.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I use vaseline. It is the exact same thing Eheim ships in the little package. Been using it for close to 20 yrs on my canisters and have never had an issue.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazon sells the Eheim spray can for $17. I guess I'll order Dow 111 food-grade pure silicone grease instead ($18). It should be easier to use than a spray can, I guess.


----------



## Juicy19 (Mar 3, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> If I remember correctly, the petroleum jellies can degrade certain types of rubber.


Or Latex.....


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Juicy19 said:


> Or Latex.....


lol


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Can I use latex-safe lubs? I have one at home.


----------

